# Sikes 9-5-2011



## GallantReflex (Mar 22, 2008)

My son and I went out about 3pm. Pensacola Bay and the sound were as rough as I've ever seen. Windy as heck but I couldn't stay cooped in the house any longer. Sikes was actually pretty kickin...lots of fish coming over the rail. We had a good time and learned a few things from another fisherman. :thumbsup:


----------



## Trucki-n-ihsiF (Mar 23, 2008)

What were you guys catching out there? Man I was just sitting here all day doing nothing cuz of the weather...Yea I wimped out :yes:


----------



## GallantReflex (Mar 22, 2008)

Trout, catfish, rays, and even an itty bitty shark. Nothing spectacular but it was still fun.


----------

